# Snow and rabbits



## chris lewitt (Oct 24, 2008)

With a foot of new snow how long do you think the rabbits will be holed up? I was thinking of going out sat. afternoon but now I'm double guessing it. I guess any time out is better than wishing I was...Chris Lewitt


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

If the snow crusts up a little where they can get on top of it.... it might be a pretty good day.

With it as fluffly as it is now, I'd rent a movie


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

cj. said:


> If the snow crusts up a little where they can get on top of it.... it might be a pretty good day.
> 
> With it as fluffly as it is now, I'd rent a movie


 
Yup. i have been watching the last week for rabbits. We had a foot of loose snow and not a rabbit to been seen for almost a week.We got rain witch provided a crust and tracks all over.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

This has been the worst winter for rabbits this is the second snow of 12" we have had and it sounds like more is coming:rant: It will be awhile before rabbits will run here. What really sucks is I dont have to work much the next 2 weeks and I dont think I can make it back to my running grounds with my quad now. Was down to northern indiana last sat to a ukc trial and there was no snow and we had solid running for the whole cast. Then I come back home and it is knee deep:yikes: Spring cant come soon enough as even if the rabbits will run I am way to fat to be walking around in knee deep snow:lol:


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

I hope your hounds can swim.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Hares will run after snow alot more than cottontails. We got close to a foot here and it is still snowing now. It could be quite a while before running gets good again. Even if you do jump a rabbit the dogs need leg extentions to get through the snow. Hopefully we have a couple sunny days in the future to crust things over. This sucks.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Woke up this moring to another 3" on the ground. Might have some dogs for sale doesnt look like any running untill a good thaw:lol::lol:


----------



## Mo. hound dog (Nov 7, 2008)

went out sat afternoon did not think we had much of a chance but knew it would be the last chance for a while got 1 ran three more but they were running short circles and not comming out of the thick stuff. hopfully this stuff ends soon!


----------



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

Went out this morning and ran 2, hit one but made it to the hole. Tuff walking and cold, rabbits will be heading straight to the hole until this stuff gets a crust on it. Figures, I don't have to work till Jan. 4.:rant:


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Hold on guys we are getting more tonight and possibly more Wed. We need a little rain or a warm up for some crust to form. Cotton tails aren't even sitting around it the brush right now.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Weather man is calling for above freezing here wednesday, and all through teh weekend. Should stir things up a little bit.

we all know about those weathermen though


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

We got 10 Friday north of Walkerville, thicket caves for the most part is where they where, and tight!! DEEP!
I missed ONE the only one...and ended up with zilch, bro in law and dad in law had their fun at my expense...you know how that goes


----------



## chris lewitt (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks like I'll be sitting tight for awhile. There must be 2 feet in my yard right know with more to come. Darn lake......Chris Lewitt


----------

